# *** Just 4-Fun **** Your company, your money



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey all - this just for fun.

You have just inherited $50,000 and you don't need the money (typical of us all, right??) So you decide you are going to go off and start your own plastic model company. So her is the questions.

What first 3 models are you going to produce (choose wisely). 

Here are the rule this thought game.

1. You can NOT produce any models that PL has already done.
2. The models are plastic and you must specify the scale.
3. The models can be any genre.
4. And finally - you must be able to sell them and make money!! So if you decide that you are going to produce 1/6 scale figure of Rosanne Barr singing the national anthem - guess what.......your going to be eating a lot of ramen noodles.

We will decide on who has the best chance of success when all inputs are in.

" LET THE FUN BEGIN "

K


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

O.K. 

1/24th scale NYFD Firetruck w/Crew & Accessories

1/24th scale Galileo Shuttle w/Crew & Accessories

Large scale King Kong on top, of a piece, of the Empire State Building.

Guess Who


----------



## model happy (Dec 13, 2003)

abbott and costello meet frankinstien diaroma at Mc Dougals wharehouse 1/6 scale


repop the Aurora man from uncle models same scale


star trek bridge diaroma with orig. cast members spock,cpt kirk .mc coy ect 1/6 th scale


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I actually don't think 50K would do it... but...

1/350 TOS Enterprise
1/350 K'tinga
1/32 Proteus


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'd do the TOS Enterprise in 1/350 scale and have Tom Sasser master the kit. 

Then, I'd have a line of Trek TOS Aurora style diorama 1/8 scale figure kits. 

Huzz


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

repop Spock with snakes 

new : Gorn vs. Kirk diorama (same scale as Spock ) 

repop Gigantic Frankenstein 

repops would be in original artwork boxes 

hb


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Also, a 30 - 36 inch Seaview kit with interior bridge detail and a detailed Flying Sub and bay. The model could be built as either the TV version or the movie version. That means most folks would _have_ to buy two kits!

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

And:

A Fantastic Voyage Proteus, 1/48 scale, complete with artery diorama base.

And a Planet of the Apes Icarus, also 1/48 scale. 

Huzz


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

1: New-sculpt Creature from the Black Lagoon

2: New-sculpt Dracula

3: New-sculpt Frankenstein's Monster

All in 1/6 scale.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I'd do some more of the 1/1000 line:

1/1000 Enterprise-D

1/1000 Refit/Enterprise-A

I'll leave choice #3 a mystery for now! _BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!_


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

50K? I think the only business you could start with 50K is an Amway dealership .

That aside, I would do a series of land speed record cars in 1/25 scale. If you want a specific example, I guess I would pick Craig Breedlove's latest Spirit of America car (Sonic 1, as I recall).

Reasons: Car models have a large following. LSR cars have been completely ignored by the injection molded kit industry. Kits can be manufactured very cheaply (no chrome parts, minimal trim, usually just one clear piece for the windshield).

There would be minimal corporate licensing/legal problems. Craig Breedlove was actually advertising on his website some years ago trying to find licensees to raise money for a record run. Virtually all of the classic (pre-1970) LSR cars were independent efforts by individuals. I'm sure old Art Arfons would be happy to license kits of the Green Monster cars.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

As long as were dreamin........
Dr.Jeckyl as Mr Hyde Aurora repop same scale as original.
1/24 scale super detailed ME-262 and ME-163 Combo kit with Kettenkrad and ground support crew
Re-pop Leif Ericson galactic cruiser box scale


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, add at least one zero to that inheritance if you want to start a model business. Especially if you want to get legal licensing for any of the following:

24" Seaview, series version, with detailed nose compartment, flying sub bay, and flying sub.

1/32 scale Republic P-47N Thunderbolt with fully detailed engine, gun bays and cockpit, two 1,000 pound bombs, 80 gal. belly tank, and 10 5-inch rockets. Decals for my Dad's markings.

Yes, a 1/350 TOS Enterprise by Mr Sasser.

* Future releases from my company:*

A second issue of the Seaview in the movie version. New full hull molds, none of that modular crapola.

1/24 scale TOS shuttle with complete interior and figures of Kirk, Spock, Scotty, and Matt Decker . Decals for Galileo, Columbus, Copernicus, and Starbase 11.

A series of 1/48 scale experimental US fighter aircraft from world war 2: XP-54, XP-55, XP-56, XP-67 and XP-72.

A series of 1/48 "Luft '46" fighter kits.

A series of 1/72 "Luft '46" bomber kits.

Series of TOS Enterprise bridge crew figure models in 1/12 scale. Each figure kit comes with a wedge section of the bridge (lightable screens and controls, of course). Uhura with comm station; Spock with science station; Scotty with engineering station; McCoy with elevator door section; Kirk with his chair and pedestal; Sulu with the center console; Chekov with the viewscreen section; Um. Um. Mr. Leslie at Environmental control; um. ummmmm.... Nurse Chapel at Life Support? Aaaaahhhhhh...... Okay, maybe a couple of kits that are just the leftover wedges!

Series of 1/12 TNG crew figure models. Not as ambitious as the above, a complete bridge will not happen. Picard standing before his chair, looking intently forward; Riker seated at his chair, checking the armrest control panel; Deanna (in Blue dress) in her seat looking pensive; Data at ops looking for little life forms; No Wesley kit at all; Geordi and Ensign Leffler at the Engineering room "pool table" display; Worf, arms crossed, looking pissed, with accessory Alexander figure looking defiant.

Series of 1/24 Star Trek shuttlecraft kits with interiors and figures: ST:V assault shuttle; TMP wedgie shuttle; TNG type 7 soapbar shuttle; VGR speedboat (with salamanders).

1/48 DS9 Runabout with interior and swappable mission pods.

Vehicle kits: Serenity, Fireball XL-5, Titan: AE, New BSG, New BSG Viper Mk II and Mk VII, 24" 2001 Discovery, 1/144 2001 Orion shuttle with interior, 1/24 2001 Moon Bus, 1/12 Blade Runner Spinner, Farscape Peacekeeper fighter.
Ummmm... ummm..... SO MUCH MORE!!!!!!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

1/350th KTinga (to match the Refit!)
1/350th Reliant (another match for the Refit)
24 inch Seaview with front observation interior detail (so easy to light!!!)

and with the $1 left over, a decent styrene Nostromo (Alien)
Fox


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Okay. If I had a plastic kit company with enough capital and resources, here's what I'd do:

*1/350 Star Trek Original Series Enterprise* kit with the following options:

"*Basic*" kit - Includes parts, markings and detailed instructions/painting guide for both pilots and production versions. Clear parts and fittings for lighting. Detailed hangar deck and bridge interiors. Scale shuttlecraft. Attractive stand with nameplate.

"*Special Limited Edition Deluxe Kit*" - includes all of the above, plus pre-wired and tested LED lighting package for interior ports, navigational lights and warp engines. Electric motors and gears for spinning "fan blades" in engines for production version. Deluxe stand with battery compartment/DC jack and switches for controlling lighting effects. 

Also included would be a Special Limited Edition DVD with video instruction manual covering assembly, lighting effects, painting and weathering. Plus interviews with original model builder Richard C. Datin and surviving _Star Trek_ visual effects artists on the history of the studio models and making the _Enterprise_ and other _Star Trek_ spacecraft fly on screen. Additional interviews with the kit designer and development team on the process of bringing the legendary starship from drawings to styrene in it's most accurate form. Gallery with rare photos and reference images would also be included.

Lighting kits would also be available separately.

*1/350 Star Trek Original Series Klingon D7 Battle Cruiser* kit with options for studio model version, or "plan" version with vent grilles and additional details. Clear parts and fittings for lighting options. Detailed instruction manual with painting guides and decals for Klingon or Romulan versions.

Optional lighting kits would be available separately.

*1/350 Star Trek Original Series Romulan 'Bird of Prey' *kit with clear parts and fittings for lighting options. Detailed instruction manual with painting guides and decals.

Optional lighting kits would be available separately.



This would be a start. I'll list more scales and kits later.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

John P said:


> Series of TOS Enterprise bridge crew figure models in 1/12 scale. Each figure kit comes with a wedge section of the bridge (lightable screens and controls, of course). Uhura with comm station; Spock with science station; Scotty with engineering station; McCoy with elevator door section; Kirk with his chair and pedestal; Sulu with the center console; Chekov with the viewscreen section; Um. Um. Mr. Leslie at Environmental control; um. ummmmm.... Nurse Chapel at Life Support? Aaaaahhhhhh...... Okay, maybe a couple of kits that are just the leftover wedges!



What he said...


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

1:1000 *Galaxy*-class _*U.S.S. ENTERPRISE*_
with all the ships of the class
(1:1000 would make it about 22", right? That's a good 
size for a kit.)

The new *Battlestar Galactica*. Scale? Whatever would make the 
finished model 24" long.

1:350 *Miranda*-class *U.S.S. RELIANT* with decals 
of all the ships of the class. Included would be parts for all 
the variants.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok Lets talk reality here!
If you're going to get into the model kit game, 50K probably wouldn't produce one major kit starting from zero, much less three!
I hate to rain on your parade but if you want to do three kits right away, you might need to add a couple of zeros to that number.

My guess is that it could be done from nothing, for somewhere between 3 and 5 MILLION dollars! At that start, up you might have a chance of getting off the ground.
It would be tight but might be possible for that amount.

There is so much more than just cutting a tool and injecting some plastic involved in this business!
I do know, I've been there and done that.

If you want to produce a 1:350 scale Star ship------ Design, prototyping and tooling will all but eat up your entire 50K.........BEFORE you inject your first production kit!

You'll need a license from the studio that will be many thousands of dollars (More than your 50K nest egg in most cases) with a substantial portion as an up front payment and a guaranteed % of all your sales (That needs to happen before you start designing your kit) 
Also you'll need a good lawyer to handle all the licensing crap, and trust me on this one, he ain't working for free!
You still need box art, box design, instruction sheets and, money to buy the production kits that will come from the tooling you've invested most of 50K to get made.

Lets assume your first production run of kits is 10,000 pieces at 6.50 each shipped the port of entry...Probably on the West Coast (our kits were shipped to Tacoma WA)...that would be about 65,000 dollars

Now you need a warehouse to keep inventory in and a distribution chain to get those kits out to stores. More $$$$$ spent 

This is just part of the major dollars that you'll need to spend, there are alot more miscellaneous expenses that I haven't mentioned. 
Stuff like a sales staff, advertising, maybe a web site and BB, an office, phones, lights, utilities, Liability insurance, maybe a customer service person, trade shows and all this miscellaneous stuff costs money too.

If you want to start a model kit company you need a REALLY RICH relative to write you in on the top line of his last will and testament. or you need to win a pretty good sized lotto jackpot!

Sorry, but those are the facts as I know them.

Dave


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Then, in that case, let's just add TWO zeros to the initial figure of 50K.

1) 36" studio-sized Spindrift with working hatch, lighting and interior.

2) 6" figure diorama of the Land Of The Giants little people fighting off a 1:1 scale peril, possibly a rat.

3) 12" Diameter Invaders UFO kit.

If rich old Uncle Dewlap keels over and believed that I was the only one who actually cared about the cantankerous old gheezer, I'd DO it.

If only there actually WAS an Uncle Dewlap....

Siiigh....


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I think folks are forgetting it was just a fantasy game, not grounded in any reality, just kind of a fun thing. Fantasy football, fantasy model production...that kind of thing


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Metzner said:


> 5 MILLION dollars!


 Dave, did ya hold your pinky finger up to the corner of your mouth when ya typed that? :lol:


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

You guys have named several I'd like to see, such as a repop of the Aurora 'Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde.' In addition to those:


1) 1/8 Aurora-style 'Scrooge and Marley's Ghost'

2) 1/32 Apollo Lunar Module with clear panels (to match Monogram CSM kit)

3) 1/18 Galileo Shuttlecraft with crew figures


And if we're allowed a few more...


4) 1/18 LIS Chariot with 1st season Robinson figures

5) 1/72 Discovery from 2001

6) 1/8 Carl Kolchak from 'The Night Stalker'

7) 1/8 'AMEE and Gallagher' from 'Red Planet'

8) 1/8 'James West and Artemus Gordon' from 'The Wild Wild West'

9) 1/8 'Luther in the Organ Loft' from 'Ghost and Mr. Chicken'


Shane


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

DinoMike said:


> Dave, did ya hold your pinky finger up to the corner of your mouth when ya typed that? :lol:


 Then he would have spelled it "MEEEEllion."


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

_Realspace series to compliment Atomic City's Mercury capsule:_

1/12 Gemiini capsule with crew.

Two 1/12 Apollo kits: Less expensive kit with Command Module only; more expensive kit with CSM. Variations in equipment to cover the various mission configurations. With crews, of course.

1/12 Lunar Module. Optional parts to cover all missions. Figures of Armstrong about to step off the ladder, and Shepherd with golf club. Miscelaneous bits of equipment to reproduce the landing sites.

1/12 Lunar Rover with figures.

1/72 Skylab with interior.

1/144 series of kits of the various shuttle proposals that didn't get built, like the flyback booster concept.

1/144 series of kits of various proposed Mars mission vehicles.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, of course the idea of starting up a model company with a capital outlay of 50 grand is a total fantasy. Like the real estate prices on the Monopoly board.


Brent Gair said:


> LSR cars have been completely ignored by the injection molded kit industry. Kits can be manufactured very cheaply (no chrome parts, minimal trim, usually just one clear piece for the windshield).


Well, not _completely_ ignored. Revell made kits of Mickey Thompson’s "Challenger I" and "Attempt I" cars in the 1960s (including chrome engine parts and decals) and I had a lot of fun building them back then. The question is, Would LSR car kits sell today? How many of today's kids (or adult modelers, for that matter) have even heard of Craig Breedlove or Art Arfons?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry guys, I don't want to spoil the fun, but, I just don't play fantasy games very well.
Having dealt with the realities of producing kits kinda spoils the fantasy for me.
The budget numbers I outlined are the result of about seven years spent working in the plastic model kit business every day.

I thoroughly loved the result of our labors at Polar Lights and would go back and start over again tomorow. But I couldn't even turn the lights on with 50K!

Even fantasy games need to have some basis in reality.

Just the first three 1/12 scale Real Space items on John P's list would probably involve around $75,000 to $110,000 in real world tooling costs, exclusive of design drawings and tooling models needed before tooling could actually begin.
If you're really good at finding inexpensive sources of design references etc I'd budget tooling mock-ups for those three kits at roughly 8 - 12 thousand dollars.
Believe me, at Polar Lights, we were getting our tooling done as cost effectively as anyone on this planet and we couldn't do three of that size for 50,000 dollars

The numbers involved in starting a viable company to produce good plastic kits are in Millions I don't care how you pronounce it or where you hold your pinky.

Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So for the purposes of this thread, let's drop the actual price quote and just say "if you had enough money..."  (but it IS very interesting to hear real-world cost estimates!)


Oh, and - a series of 1/48 scale kits of Unlimited Reno air racers. Mustangs, Bearcats, Sea Furies, etc, with their modern streamlining modifications.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Dave Metzner said:


> Ok Lets talk reality here!
> If you're going to get into the model kit game, 50K probably wouldn't produce one major kit starting from zero, much less three!
> I hate to rain on your parade but if you want to do three kits right away, you might need to add a couple of zeros to that number.
> 
> ...




Every party has a pooper! That's why we chose youuuuuuu!......Just teasin' with ya dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

48th scale Air racers - - -
Miss America has been done a couple different times...I've got both (Revell & Hasegawa)
There was a short run kit company doing Reno Air Racers mainly in 1/72 but also a couple 48the scale kits.( I think they did Rare Bear and one of the Sea Furies) They used to run ads in Fine Scale but I haven't seen anything lately.
I don't know if those kits are still available.

Dave


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Easy - I'd come outta the gate with a Barbara Carrera Kit Followed by Jane Seymour then the Marx Brothers and Finally to Repop the REST of the Addar Ape Kits that PL didn't get to (Aldo,Ceaser and Ape On Stallion) then Michigan J. Frog (that one is for myself and the Kids! lol) followed by other Classic Toon Stars! then It's on to my Adult Film Star Kits Starting with Veronica Hart Followed by Hypatia Lee (hey these would ONLY be availible in Certin Sections of the Comic Shops Etc But Seiously this wasn't a Joke)Speaking of Mature Subject, I would MAKE SURE that I released a Model based on Kate Winslet in Titanic when she Posed on the little Loveseat (I've always thought that'd be a beautiful piece.)
OF COURSE I realize I'd lose my shirt on just about ALL of these releases but what the hey, it's a Fantasy right? lol and a great what-If ! :thumbsup: 
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

lonfan said:


> Easy - I'd come outta the gate with a Barbara Carrera Kit Followed by Jane Seymour. . .


I assume you mean Barbara Carrera and Jane Seymour in their James Bond movie roles (as Fatima Blush and Solitaire, respectively). Don't think there'd be much of a market for a Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman kit!
Talking of female figure kits, I'd like to do a whole series of "Classic Bond Girls," starting with Ursula Andress as Honey Ryder, Shirley Eaton as Jill Masterson, Britt Ekland as Mary Goodnight, Diana Rigg as Teresa (or Tracy) Whatsername, and, of course, Honor Blackman as the one and only Pussy Galore. The license fees alone would eat up a huge chunk of cash, but we're just dreaming, right?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd do: 

* The Octopus scene diorama from 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea.(not sure of the scale on this one)
* I'd continue in the line of PL and find a way to re-pop Dr. Jekyll/Mr Hyde 1/8 scale
* Invisible Man from concept drawing 1/8 scale
* Wonder Woman (Super Sized of course) 1/8 scale
* and I'd also try to do The Penguin and Riddler. 1/8 scale

I'd work from my garage and ship without a box until I got on my feet or look to partner with Chris White as a owner/profit sharer to get boxart done!

I think you need to get creative and network with people in China and make them part of the company as well. It's called profit sharing by becoming part owner.

But then again....we are dreaming....right?

MMM


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

A SERIOUS QUESTION FOR MASTER METZNER,

Would those Prices you quoted earlier be ANY cheaper (The Expense of Producing the ACTUAL Kits that is) IF you're talkin' about "Reverse Engineered" as Opposed to Creating a New mold (or is it Tooling?) From scratch? In less confusing terms, Would it have been Cheaper to Create lets say PL's Mummy (from the 1990's Film) or to Repop the good ol' Aurora Mummy Kit? I just wondered. I would think it cost more for an Original Sculpt cause then your involving R&D Guys (research & Devlopment) and of course your Sculptor Correct?

John/Lonfan


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I'd do:
> The Octopus scene diorama from 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea.(not sure of the scale on this one). . .


Mollusks don't have scales! _Fish_ have scales!

Anyway, it wasn't an octopus, it was a *SQUID!* A freakin' giant *SQUID!*


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It would be interesting to have Scott Alexander (a.k.a. Captain Cardboard) to chime in here. He's actually been through the process himself in bringing the MRC Atomic City 1/12 Scale Murcury Capsule from concept to market, using a lot of his own funds and resources, dealing with the chinese, etc.

If you go to the Atomic City Models site, a lot of the process was documented there, and makes for fascinating reading.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

scotpens said:


> Mollusks don't have scales! _Fish_ have scales!
> 
> Anyway, it wasn't an octopus, it was a *SQUID!* A freakin' giant *SQUID!*


Octopus...Squid....it still tastes like Chicken!

MMM


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

The long lost Tom Daniels cars,Rommels rod,Dragon wagon,etc.But first i would buy a used injection molding machine.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Dorn-500-Ton-Injection-Molding-Machine_W0QQitemZ7549591773QQcategoryZ45037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
And then a used cnc mill.Cut out the middle man and do it myself.Yes i have 12 years experience with injection molding.
BRIAN


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Iceberg, Greenberg...

Dave, I thinl Plaatz released some of the unlimited racers in 1/72. Saw them at HLJ not too long ago. I seem to recall they weren't exactly reasonably priced .

Comr to think of it, those things would certainly require licensing from the plane's owners. Would it require licensing from their sponsors too? Like, if the plane has a Penzoil sticker on it, would I need to pay Penzoil for the use of their logo on the decals?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I want a 1:24 scale.........er, I mean 1:24 ratio Giant Squid

Giant Squid !! Giant Squid !! :thumbsup: 
Dabbler


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

1bluegtx said:


> But first i would buy a used injection molding machine.


Man, you *can* buy _anything_ on EvilBay!! :freak:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'd hate to think what the shipping cost would be on that!

That'd make the ol' UPS or FedEx guy huff and puff.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*need big bucks to start--most of the time*

Many Corporations start small From scratch, and many start with investment 
capital..Since I work with many attornies, thay had on occasion, offered
investment funds to start up a business..What I would do would be
to pick a Kit that HAS NO licensing first off..of a popular Car or Military 
subject that I would do marketing on that I know has a fairly good chance 
of being successful..From there , I would build my catalogue SLOWLY
of more "mainstream" items so as to pay back my investors and get a fairly
good profit surplus..YES, Dave..I know it wouldnt be easy and would take time, but this start in another field was successful for me, and it WORKED, hence the reason I was offered $200,000 in investment funds..I Refused it, as I do NOT wish to be responsable for that sum of money, even though my potential investors know it would be risk capital..In any case, once I had a Fairly viable & stable catalogue of kits that already sold well, I would release the following subjects:

1) Gigantic Frankenstien..In a limited edition Edition 3000 piece run
( no pattern making cost Or boxart or instruction cost..Yes, I KNOW the licensing fee & issue, but I would price it at a HIGHER price than the basic retail)..The Original sells for anywhere bewteen $2,000 to $3,000, therefore
if I priced it at $75. 00 or MORE, I'm confident it would sell..& I dont think that the only purchasers would be Aurora collectors.. The Frankenstien Franchise has a WIDE appeal and this kit I think would sell well, and as is well known, tooling in China is one fifth the price than here in the USA..If I recall correctly, when Polar Lights First issued The addams Family haunted house
through FAO Schwartz, at The retail price of $79.00, they sold out..

2)Jekyll & Hyde

3) 12'' C57-D

4)Fantastic Voyage Voyager ( Limited 1500 piece run)

5) 2001 Moonbus & Orion..


That is only a starting list.further releases would depend on the success
of these..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Once I got going strong I'd contact the Franz Joseph estate and the Mastercom Datacenter people and do 1/1000 styrene kits of the ships from the FJ Tech manual, and Ships of the Star Fleet.

FJ Destroyer
FJ Scout
FJ Tug
FJ Dreadnought

USS Belknap
USS Essex
USS Coronado
USS Surya
USS Coventry


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Actually, someone could probably license the FJ designs (dreadnought, destroyer/scout, tug) for styrene plastic kits far cheaper than the official Paramount _Star Trek_ designs. I don't believe Gamescience ever had to license past FJ Designs for those beautiful miniature styrene gamepieces that have been out for nearly thirty years, now.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

John, I thought that the Air Racers were from a company called High Planes Or something like that - I seem to recall the pricing to be a bit high but not unreasonable for obviously short-run kits....
Licensing on those kits would certainly involve paying a license to the owners, probably payment to major sponsors - maybe not on secondary sponsors - -with race cars small secondaries usually require permission for their use but rarely require payment for their use.

Our experience with drag cars was that the licensisng costs were quite reasonable - Air Racers might be the same way......

Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's one of the Plaatz kits:
http://www.hlj.com/product/PLZKR-3

Can't seem to find the others I saw. Must be OOP.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Here are a couple of _Figure_ kits fer ya:


Nova from Planet of the Apes. Need I say more? Yowsa.
Cora Peterson from Fantastic Voyage, standing in diving gear, top partially but not completely unzipped, helmet and tanks held over her shoulder with the left hand, honkin' big laser pointing up in the right hand with the stock resting on her hip. Standing on a diorama base of a section of the CMDF recovery / miniaturizer room.
Huzz


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> Ok Lets talk reality here!
> If you're going to get into the model kit game, 50K probably wouldn't produce one major kit starting from zero, much less three!
> I hate to rain on your parade but if you want to do three kits right away, you might need to add a couple of zeros to that number.
> 
> ...


So just curious, where did Tom Lowe's capital come from to start Polar Lights?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

a rich dad . 
hb


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

lonfan said:


> Easy - I'd come outta the gate with a Barbara Carrera Kit Followed by Jane Seymour then the Marx Brothers and Finally to Repop the REST of the Addar Ape Kits that PL didn't get to (Aldo,Ceaser and Ape On Stallion) then Michigan J. Frog (that one is for myself and the Kids! lol) followed by other Classic Toon Stars! then It's on to my Adult Film Star Kits Starting with Veronica Hart Followed by Hypatia Lee (hey these would ONLY be availible in Certin Sections of the Comic Shops Etc But Seiously this wasn't a Joke)Speaking of Mature Subject, I would MAKE SURE that I released a Model based on Kate Winslet in Titanic when she Posed on the little Loveseat (I've always thought that'd be a beautiful piece.)
> OF COURSE I realize I'd lose my shirt on just about ALL of these releases but what the hey, it's a Fantasy right? lol and a great what-If ! :thumbsup:
> JOHN/LONFAN


Actually, some of those 'figure' kits you are talking about might be better executed as vinyl or resin kits.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

You'd prolly wanna add TWO ZERO's to that. 

1. Generic football figures (Line, Fullback, receiver, and QB) YOU add the specific decals for the team/player you wanna model. 1/12 size. later make more accurate faces of the most popular.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Cora Peterson from Fantastic Voyage, standing in diving gear, top partially but not completely unzipped, helmet and tanks held over her shoulder with the left hand, honkin' big laser pointing up in the right hand with the stock resting on her hip. Standing on a diorama base of a section of the CMDF recovery / miniaturizer room.


You have a very detailed imagination!

Maybe my Shirley Eaton in "Goldfinger" kit could come with a bottle of gold paint!


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> It would be interesting to have Scott Alexander (a.k.a. Captain Cardboard) to chime in here. He's actually been through the process himself in bringing the MRC Atomic City 1/12 Scale Murcury Capsule from concept to market, using a lot of his own funds and resources, dealing with the chinese, etc.
> 
> If you go to the Atomic City Models site, a lot of the process was documented there, and makes for fascinating reading.


Trek Ace - 
I assume you are talking about Atomic City Models BB - good stuff there!!


KK


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Karl_Kolchak said:


> Trek Ace -
> I assume you are talking about Atomic City Models BB - good stuff there!!
> 
> 
> KK


 Yes, and Scott said he'll never go thru making another plastic kit again! It's all resin for him from here on.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> 1. Generic football figures (Line, Fullback, receiver, and QB) YOU add the specific decals for the team/player you wanna model. 1/12 size. later make more accurate faces of the most popular.


What a great idea!

GO DOLPHINS!
GO PACKERS!


Does STARFLEET have a team?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Scotpens - Yeah! 

I'm trying to paint a picture in your mind's eye. Did I mention the pout? Its a must!!

Huzz


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey John P----

I found your Racing Plane kits........
They were manufactured by 
High Planes Models 
127 Wheeler St
Corryong, Victoria 3707
Australia

There was a line of 1/72 kits several of which were racers and a few 1:48 kits including _
P-51 Griffon Mustang - World Jet
Bearcat - Conquest I
Bearcat- American Jet
Bearcat -Smirnoff

I don't know if these guys are still in business or if they ever actually produced all the kits they listed at various times.

Just for the fun of it I just Googled High Planes- They are still in business and offer 24 1:72 scale Air Racers including Red Baron and Rare Bear - kits are in the 26.00 AUS. range - They also list about a dozen 1:48 kits including Rare Bear! prices for those run 46-50.00 Aus.

If you want Air Racers looks like those guys might have something for you!
Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cool! Must look into it!


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

John P said:


> Yes, and Scott said he'll never go thru making another plastic kit again! It's all resin for him from here on.


Iteresting - does Scott visit this BB?? I would like to hear the tale of this.

KK


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

He's been occasionally participating in the 2001 Moonbus thread...


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Back to the Question first posed in this thread...

I/8th Julie Newmar Catwoman
1/8 Yvonne Craig Batgirl
1/18 1966 Batmobile

Not that I'm a hyper-bat fan... I just think these three would do well. Also aware of licensing issues but this is a hypothetical thread.

Would follow up with big TOS enterprise and of course new additions to the Monster Scenes and Prehistoric Scenes line.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd try and get monogram to repop , Blackbeard, sparticus,the Silver knight. Seems I heard they would do repops if at least 5,000 of a kit was needed. No license, no new tooling, If only they would find the molds. If I got 15,000 bagged kits for say....$5 each, that would be 45,000 plus 5,000 left over for packaging. not quite enough, but maybe closer to original budget...Otto


----------

